
Former MLB pitcher, 38 Studios founder doxes his daughter’s online abusers - protomyth
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/03/former-mlb-pitcher-38-studios-founder-doxes-his-daughters-online-abusers/
======
aceperry
Awesome response by the father. I don't really understand why some of this
hate gets handed out, especially since these guys didn't know the girl.

